# Radiator-Sandwich



## scamps (11. Oktober 2008)

Wer den Titel liest könnte denken, dass hier zum 327. Mal die Frage gestellt wird, ob man 2 Radis hintereinander einbauen kann. Darum geht´s aber nicht, sondern um die Aufarbeitung von diesem Beitrag eines Experten auf "deutsche" Verhältnisse:
Radiator Fan Orientation and TFC Shroud Testing & Review

Wenn Martin von "low"-Lüftern mit 1350 rpm schreibt, bekommt unsereins schon Ohrenkrebs vom lesen. Da ich in meinem Case wieder mal latente Platzangst bekomme, weil unten noch die Scythe Quiet Drives reingekommen sind, mußte ich mal testen, was man denn so aus meinem guten alten Thermochill Dual rausholen könnte. Hätte den Vorteil, dass die Quiet Drives auch noch in die Front passen würden und ich wieder Platz hätte. Und sowieso: Die Gigantomanie (Huhu Madz ) in Sachen Radi kann doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß sein. Also ran ann` Speck:

Habe den Swiftech MCR320-QP gegen den Thermochill PA120.2 mit unterschiedlichster Lüfterbestückung getestet. Wichtig war mir: KEIN Lüfter kriegt mehr als 5 V (entspricht bei den zunächst eingesetzten Yate Loon ca. 550 rpm). Für viele Wasserkühler extrem fein: Einen Dual-Radi kann man bei sehr vielen Gehäusen in der Front verbauen. Kein Sägen, Dremeln, Bohren. Reinstellen, mit Gummibändern, Schaumstoff etc. pp. etwas entkoppeln und befestigen und gut iss.

Der Sieger sieht so aus (, sieht man später eh nicht):
2 Yate Loon blasen in den Radi, dahinter sind zwei alte entkernte Lüfter als Shrouds, durch die saugen 2 Slipstream 1200 die Luft in´s Gehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die gesamten Testergebnisse sind hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Case sieht´s bei ordentlichem Verbau dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein bißchen was zu kucken - und natürlich für die, die es nicht glauben wollen ... 

*3,6° Wasser besser als ein qualitativ hochwertiger, aber normal bestückter Triple! Und genauso leise.* 

*Grüße!*


----------



## steinschock (11. Oktober 2008)

Da ich genug Platz hatte hab ich mir auch ein Shroud gebastelt.
Ein 120er Slim past auch schön in fast jedes Heck.


----------



## scamps (12. Oktober 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Da ich genug Platz hatte hab ich mir auch ein Shroud gebastelt...


 
Mit Betonung auf "hatte", aber gut gelöst


----------



## HESmelaugh (12. Oktober 2008)

Sehr guter Test! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich da mit langsam drehenden Lüftern noch so viel holen lässt.
Lang lebe das Super-Sandwich!


----------



## zettiii (12. Oktober 2008)

Ein  für diesen schönen Test !
Und ich hätte nicht gedacht,dass Sanwiches was bringen, wegen Luftverwirbelung usw. 
Wie siehts denn mit der Lautstärke aus ?


----------



## scamps (12. Oktober 2008)

Lüfter laufen bei 5 V 
Wenn man etwas schlauer ist als ich selektiert man die Lüfter vorher. Und stellt nicht nach dem Einbau fest, dass ausgerechnet der Slipstream, an den man überhaupt nicht mehr rankommt, Klackergeräusche von sich gibt.


----------



## astartica (12. Oktober 2008)

hy
spitzen test hätt nicht gedacht das 2lüfter+shroud mehr doch so viel an leistung bringen

ein wenig unfair finde ich den vergleich zum tripple...
der tripple hat gegen den doal ohne shrouds ja schon kein + an kühlleistung den die 0,2°C besseres delta-t stufe ich für mich zumindest schon in richtung messtoleranz


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2008)

Der TC Dual hat ja ungefähr die gleichen Ausmaße wie ein normaler Triple. Was ihm in der Länge fehlt gleicht er durch Breite wieder aus.
Daher würde ich den "Triple vs. Dual" Vergleich einfach mal ignorieren.

Trotzdem machen die Ergebnisse Lust zur Nachahmung. Imho fehlt bei dir aber noch ein Test mit 2 Lüftern und Shroud  .


----------



## scamps (12. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt natürlich recht. Der TC Dual ist kein ganz normaler Dualradiator aufgrund seiner Abmaße. Dass er zumindest bei langsamen Lüftern fast die gleiche Leistung wie die dünnen Triple-Radis hat, habe ich auch vorher schon vermutet. Der Magicool Xtreme (= Alphacool XT = NexXxos Xtreme) wird sich aber wohl nicht grundlegend anders verhalten, nur halt 0,5 - 2 K drüber liegen.
Und natürlich hätte man die Testreihe unendlich weiter treiben können, nur einseitig Lüfter mit Shroud hat Bundy schon mit den Feser-Shrouds getestet, die Ergebnisse sind auch nachvollziehbar.
Ich habe einfach das getestet, was für mich am interessantesten ist und in einem vernünftigen Zeitrahmen machbar ist. 
Als Ergebnis für mich am wichtigsten ist, dass man z. B. mit einem Dual in der Front eines Midi-Towers durchaus vernünftige Kühlleistung hinbekommt. Wie tief so ein Supersandwich in den Laufwerkschächten dann ist, ist ja mehr oder weniger egal. Hauptsache da geht noch das ein oder andere Laufwerk mit in die 5 1/4"-Schächte 
Brauchen tue ich das derzeit nicht, habe heute wieder umgebaut (Dual in der Front, Triple in der Seite), Experiment damit abgeschlossen und wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Cool Man (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi Scramps ,
hast Du evtl Bilder von der Befestigung vorn , ( im Stacker ) ?
Hab gestern auch endlich meinen Stacker bekommen . ^^
Möchte auch einen Dobble vorn einbauen , weis nur nicht wie ich ihn befestigen soll . 
Suche daher Alternativen . ^^

Grüße

Cool Man


----------



## scamps (12. Oktober 2008)

Sind zwar nicht neu, aber Prinzip wird klar: Habe mir bei Ebay Rundschnurring aus EPDM D. 4 mm besorgt und knote den Radi damit in die Schächte. Dazwischen ein bißchen Schaumgummi und Du hast Radi samt Lüftern gleich entkoppelt:
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload


----------



## Cool Man (12. Oktober 2008)

Ah , danke . ^^

Ist einen gute Alternative , wollte schon mit Alu - Winkeln irgendwas basteln . ^^

Danke .

Gruß

Cool Man


----------



## GoZoU (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab bei meinem Tt Armor damals Winkel aus dem Baumarkt genommen und den Radi so mit den Seiten der Laufwerksschäte verschraubt. Meintest du sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Cool Man (12. Oktober 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht . ^^

Thx , GoZoU.


----------



## bundymania (13. Oktober 2008)

jau und günstig obendrein - ich kenne Shops, die für ähnliche Winkel 10 € ausrufen


----------



## K-Pitt (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi, geiler Test is mal ne überlegung wert, wollte mal meine Lösung vorstellen 

Ich habe da die ganzen laufwerksschächte aus meinem NZXT Zero raus gedremelt dann passte eine geiler Triple radi rein 

bei den letzten beiden Bildern seht ihr wie es vorher aussah^^.


----------



## scamps (13. Oktober 2008)

Dremel mal mit Rosenthal ...

Ich würde mir höchstens überlegen, die Lüfter innen und saugend zu verbauen. Zwar ist die Leistung dann u. U. geringfügig geringer, aber das Sys ist noch leiser, weil der Radi quasi als Schalldämpfer zwischen Dir und den Lüftern sitzt.


----------



## K-Pitt (14. Oktober 2008)

hm stimmt, mal überlegen


----------



## scamps (27. Oktober 2008)

Hier gibt´s noch einen Nachschlag:
[User-Review] Swiftech MCR320 vs. Thermochill PA120.2 vs. Thermochill PA120.2 "Super-Sandwich" - Forum de Luxx


----------

